# feeding whole fish



## monty_python (Nov 3, 2008)

is it ok to feed a tegu whole fish.
as in head, bones, guts and scales still on???


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't take my word for it but.. depending on the size I don't think it would be to bad, also depending where you caught it. I'm assuming its a caught fish because the chemicals in a fish tank aren't very good for tegus from what I've read.

The only thing I can think of would be to cut off any spines it might have (Including dorsal, side and bottom fins) in case your pal decides he doesn't like it anymore so it doesn't get lodged in his throat.

Like I said though don't take my word for it, hopefully some one who has more experience will chime in.

Spencer


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 3, 2008)

Would you cook the fish or not? I know that I read that the eggs should be cooked...


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't see any harm in not cooking the fish, I feed all my food raw except eggs. I can't see them happening to stubble upon a cooked fish in the wild  

Spencer


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 4, 2008)

So they'll just eat the fish and pinkies whole? Just like that?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 4, 2008)

They eat everything whole. Except for our female Blue, she insists on shredding her rats! :roll:


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 4, 2008)

If your not sure where the mark is for how big the whole food is for your tegu. Don't feed anything bigger then the width between the eyes. You shouldn't need to worry about the girth of the mouse/rat/fish unless its extremely fat, in which case you might want to check and see if it was healthy to begin with lol

Congrats on getting the tegu by the way ashesc212!  You'll love them. One more thing, if you plan on doing shows or taking it out to public places a lot you may want to try and get it social with more people then just you and your boyfriend. Like your parents, friends, etc.

Spencer


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 4, 2008)

Small fish such as Convict Cichild are great for tegu's to enjoy once in awhile.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 5, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> If your not sure where the mark is for how big the whole food is for your tegu. Don't feed anything bigger then the width between the eyes. You shouldn't need to worry about the girth of the mouse/rat/fish unless its extremely fat, in which case you might want to check and see if it was healthy to begin with lol
> 
> Congrats on getting the tegu by the way ashesc212!  You'll love them. One more thing, if you plan on doing shows or taking it out to public places a lot you may want to try and get it social with more people then just you and your boyfriend. Like your parents, friends, etc.
> 
> Spencer



Thanks! Well this will be good because my bf always complains that he has no one to make fish for! Now he can have a fish-eating buddy! Do they have a preference on fish type? How about small fish like talapia or something.

Hmm - my parents, huh? LOL LOL! Omg - you should have SEEN my stepmother last time I took Kwayze (my beardie) over to their house. She was petrified. My dad said that reptiles should be extinct. He won't even come stay at my new house now that he knows I have the beardie and a snake! He said, "No, I think I'll spring for the hotel..." A 3ft lizard is not his thing....I guess we'll have to work on friends or neighbors.

I probably will want to take it out in public but I wonder how people would respond. They already make a big deal about the beardie let alone a lizard three times that size!

RehabRalphy ... I'll look into the Convic Cichild...thanks!


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 5, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> If your not sure where the mark is for how big the whole food is for your tegu. Don't feed anything bigger then the width between the eyes. You shouldn't need to worry about the girth of the mouse/rat/fish unless its extremely fat, in which case you might want to check and see if it was healthy to begin with lol
> 
> Congrats on getting the tegu by the way ashesc212!  You'll love them. One more thing, if you plan on doing shows or taking it out to public places a lot you may want to try and get it social with more people then just you and your boyfriend. Like your parents, friends, etc.
> 
> Spencer



Thanks! Well this will be good because my bf always complains that he has no one to make fish for! Now he can have a fish-eating buddy! Do they have a preference on fish type? How about small fish like talapia or something.

Hmm - my parents, huh? LOL LOL! Omg - you should have SEEN my stepmother last time I took Kwayze (my beardie) over to their house. She was petrified. My dad said that reptiles should be extinct. He won't even come stay at my new house now that he knows I have the beardie and a snake! He said, "No, I think I'll spring for the hotel..." A 3ft lizard is not his thing....I guess we'll have to work on friends or neighbors.

I probably will want to take it out in public but I wonder how people would respond. They already make a big deal about the beardie let alone a lizard three times that size!

RehabRalphy ... I'll look into the Convic Cichild...thanks!


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 5, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> If your not sure where the mark is for how big the whole food is for your tegu. Don't feed anything bigger then the width between the eyes. You shouldn't need to worry about the girth of the mouse/rat/fish unless its extremely fat, in which case you might want to check and see if it was healthy to begin with lol
> 
> Congrats on getting the tegu by the way ashesc212!  You'll love them. One more thing, if you plan on doing shows or taking it out to public places a lot you may want to try and get it social with more people then just you and your boyfriend. Like your parents, friends, etc.
> 
> Spencer



Thanks! Well this will be good because my bf always complains that he has no one to make fish for! Now he can have a fish-eating buddy! Do they have a preference on fish type? How about small fish like talapia or something.

Hmm - my parents, huh? LOL LOL! Omg - you should have SEEN my stepmother last time I took Kwayze (my beardie) over to their house. She was petrified. My dad said that reptiles should be extinct. He won't even come stay at my new house now that he knows I have the beardie and a snake! He said, "No, I think I'll spring for the hotel..." A 3ft lizard is not his thing....I guess we'll have to work on friends or neighbors.

I probably will want to take it out in public but I wonder how people would respond. They already make a big deal about the beardie let alone a lizard three times that size!

RehabRalphy ... I'll look into the Convic Cichild...thanks!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 5, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> Thanks! Well this will be good because my bf always complains that he has no one to make fish for! Now he can have a fish-eating buddy! Do they have a preference on fish type? How about small fish like talapia or something.


I give ours raw tilapia once a week.



ashesc212 said:


> Hmm - my parents, huh? LOL LOL! Omg - you should have SEEN my stepmother last time I took Kwayze (my beardie) over to their house. She was petrified. My dad said that reptiles should be extinct. He won't even come stay at my new house now that he knows I have the beardie and a snake! He said, "No, I think I'll spring for the hotel..." A 3ft lizard is not his thing....I guess we'll have to work on friends or neighbors.
> 
> I probably will want to take it out in public but I wonder how people would respond. They already make a big deal about the beardie let alone a lizard three times that size!


It's amazing how many people are afraid of Bearded Dragons!! "Is that an Iguana???" I got my Mother to pet a snake once!!

We take our adult Tegu's to our son's baseball games. They must be acclimated to being outside and on a leash to try that. You don't want a young Tegu flailing on a leash to "impress" your family & neighbors.


----------

